# Power Outage While Recording DVD



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey everybody. I have a Magnavox DVD recorder hooked up to my TV, and I have been recording a TV show on to DVD for a couple days now. I had 5 hours worth of shows on there, and I was recording the last one when the power flickered and the DVD recorder shut down. I turned it back on, and the DVD recorder said "Disc has unknown content. Press OK to open tray." It seems like the disc is ruined now, but is there ANY way to fix it or at least get the other 5 hours off of the disc and onto my computer to remake the DVD? I've got CloneDVD, DVD Shrink, Nero, and 1 or 2 other applications. Is there a computer application I can use to override that error message and get into the file listings for the DVD? You can tell it's almost full of information looking at it. Thanks for any help.

Adam Richey


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

You might try this http://www.smart-projects.net/ or http://www.naltech.com/


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I recommend you get a UPS (uninterruptible power supply) for the recorder. It won't solve your current problem, but it will help prevent a recurrence. It's a good idea to use a UPS with every device you have that writes to media (computers, DVR's, DVD recorders, etc.). The internal battery in a notebook is, of course, the equivalent of a UPS.


----------

